# P99 Warranty



## Ron (Oct 2, 2006)

I am considering buying a P99c, but am wondering what kind of warranty Walther provides on their products. From what I can gather from their website it is one year. Is this correct? If so, that pales by comparison to S&W, which I understand provides a lifetime service warranty.

Ron


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

To be honest - I am not sure if it varies from the S&W warranty. With S&W taking care of you, I'd assume they will make it right, if a problem does arise. I've never had a warranty issue, so I can't comment on how they are to deal with. I did order some extra front sight blades and an extra rear sight, but that is my only dealing w/ them.


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

Well IMHO S&W is one of the best when it comes to warranty.. and they treat their Walther imports just like their own.... 
Germans don't do that life-time warranty stuff... not even a H&K will have a life-time warranty in Germany......
So yea it will say a one year warranty.... but I would not let that stop you from missing out on such a sweet shooter


----------



## Stachie (Dec 14, 2006)

I believe that Walthers have a 1 year warranty.


----------



## Ron (Oct 2, 2006)

Thank you for the quick replies.

Ron


----------

